# preferred connection type from utilities for new construction



## ron1 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's my understanding that there are 3 types of connections: 
coax, 
cat5 (most preferable), and 
2 wire (phone, dsl). 

Does anyone know the preferred connection type for some of the major utilities like: AT&T, Time Warner, or Dish?

Can cat5 can cover all options?

Many thanx,
Ron


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ron1 and welcome to TSF :wave:

It depends on the connections on the 'box' used to receive the signals and what the 'box' is connecting to.

If you're getting the transmissions using a Broadband connection, then CAT5 is fine.


----------



## Paigetech (Mar 22, 2013)

Dish uses coax. Time Warner uses coax for there cable modems, and AT&T uses 2 wire from the phone company. From the modem you supply in the home it will be all cat 5 cables.


----------

